# 53.5" Compact Search



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello,

Had my first ride on a Moots Compact yesterday and I was very impressed. I am looking for a replacement for my Pinarello F4:13 that was destroyed in a crash.

Do any of you know know of an LBS that has a 53.5" compact frame in stock? I could start calling stores, but thought the board might have a lead on one.

Local has the 55" but its just a shade too big and I'd rather not wait the 8 weeks for Moots to build one.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Turin in Evanston IL. was one. Stock 53.5. Ask for Chris Dimmick and tell him Jon Miller sent you.... 847-864-7660 ext 15 , www.turinbicycle.com


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

There is a used Moots on ebay. It is posted as a 53cm but I think it is actually a 53.5
Might be worth asking???


----------



## nodaknat (Feb 19, 2007)

*53.5 Compact SL*

I have a 53.5 Compact SL frame...if you're still interested.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Interested*

I am. Please pm me your info. Thanks, Alex


----------

